

Sophisticated Computer Graphics Behind the 1977 Yellow Pages - iknowl
http://gizmodo.com/5901367/the-surprisingly-sophisticated-computer-graphics-behind-the-1977-yellow-pages

======
benologist
Blog spam

[http://techchannel.att.com/play-
video.cfm/2012/4/11/AT&T...](http://techchannel.att.com/play-
video.cfm/2012/4/11/AT&T-Archives-Yellow-Pages-by-Computer-Graphics)

~~~
iknowl
Gizrrrmodo !

